# Unlock Dell Monitor Help??



## EDDIE BUCK

How can I unlock the monitor so I can adjust brightness?The adjustment buttons when pressed only show a lock symbol.Thanks


----------



## arabian knight

EDDIE BUCK said:


> How can I unlock the monitor so I can adjust brightness?The adjustment buttons when pressed only show a lock symbol.Thanks


I would go into the control panel bring up the monitor prompt and see if you can unlock from there.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

arabian knight said:


> I would go into the control panel bring up the monitor prompt and see if you can unlock from there.


I can't find a way to unlock the monitor.I did find where to adjust it on the NVIDIA control panel.Thanks arabian knight :bow:


----------



## WhyNot

Turn the computer and monitor off
Disconnect all monitor cabling from the monitor (power, USB, VGA, DVI, etc.)
Press and hold in the monitor power button in for 5 seconds
Reconnect the monitor to the computer
Reconnect the monitor power cord to the monitor
Turn on the monitor, then the computer
Press the Menu button for 15 seconds to unlock the padlock feature


----------

